# CV Axle stuck in hub



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I pulled the pass side cv axle out of the tranny. But the other end is still stuck in the hub and isn't cooperating. I need to get the CV axle to the rebuilders tommorrow and they will rebuild before the weekend. If I can't disconnect it I will just seperate the lower ball joint and disconnect the tie rod end. Knuckle is already disconnected from the strut. Any special instructions for disconnecting the CV axle from the Hub? Axle nut is removed


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

hammer :thumbup: 

seriously, sometimes you just gotta pop the seal and it comes out freely.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you removed knuckle from ball joint; others say they can get axle out without removing from ball joint, I've never been able to.

If you intend to rebuild same axle, keep retaining nut on the axle to keep from messing up the threads; I only use a brass hammer for this. You may need to use a hard piece of wood to protect threads. It should slide out, unless it rusty. Perhaps a little soaking with Liquid Wrench, PBlaster, or AeroKroil would release the hold.

Good luck.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey I just did that yesterday and had the same problem. I ended up just taking a sledge hammer to it. After abotu 10 hard hits, it moved out a couple millimeters. after that it just took a lot of hard hits and it finally came out. I unbolted the hub from the strut and didn't medd with the ball joints. Oh yeah, make sure to thread the nut on till its flush with the end of the axle.

Good luck with it. (unless you already got it, which you probably did)


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I got it. I ended up just taking it to the axle rebuilders with the knuckle still attached. Thanks though. =) I now have another problem, much less serious. Once I reinstalled the CV and was running I noticed that the brake light was stuck on. I did disconnect the brake line for a moment during CV removal, but I bled them out and replaced lost fluid today. Still have the light on atm. but doesn't affect driving


----------

